# Latcho Drom - La verdine



## Skaflock

Здравствуйте, у меня собственно просьба такая же, как у kalikin'a в этой теме:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_218/1
в теме есть ссылки на ноты и миди, но они не работают (отправляют на главную), если у кого нибудь они сохранились, то прошу поделиться
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## bombastic

да, мелодия великолепная. 
ее в игре мафия использовали.
[email protected] пожалуйста


----------



## MAN

Skaflock писал:


> в теме есть ссылки на ноты и миди, но они не работают (отправляют на главную), если у кого нибудь они сохранились, то прошу поделиться


Если интересует работа *Комбриг*а (*Vladimir Anikin* свою аранжировку так нам тогда и не показал), то вот она:
Kombrig_La Verdine
Здесь в один архивный файл я запаковал сразу и ноты и midi-иллюстрацию. По поводу неполноты нотного текста и т.п. читайте пояснения самого *Комбриг*а в теме по ссылке из первого поста.


----------



## Skaflock

Да, меня интересовала эта работа, большое спасибо!


----------



## Pelman

Здравствуйте, люди добрые!  В интернете нашёл единственное упоминание о нотах сего произведения на этом сайте. Ссылки, приведённые выше возможно устарели и не открываются,что ужасно огорчило. Возможно, у кого-нибудь есть материалы по этому поводу? Буду очень рад и заранее спасибо! 
[email protected]


----------



## Grivasso90

Всем привет! Кто нибудь знает, есть ли возможность получить эти ноты!? Буду благодарен - может чем нибудь и поделюсь!!


----------



## MAN

По просьбам трудящихся перезалил.
1. На WebFile: Kombrig La Verdine
2. На RGhost: Kombrig La Verdine
В архиве находятся pdf с нотами и мидька.


----------



## Ivan131

перезалить ещё раз не трудно? Буду очень благодарен


----------



## MAN

*sergius-sergius*, а Вы не могли бы ещё и в pdf формате выложить?


----------



## sergius-sergius

Ноты в pdf.
http://files.mail.ru/GK4WDT

Прошу прощения у гитаристов за гитарную партию в партитуре.
Писал исключительно для озвучивания гармонии. Всем удачного исполнения!


----------



## MAN

Спасибо!


----------



## wladi92

Люди! Очень нужны документики! Три года уже эту музыку ищу!
Не дайте бедному гитарристу помереть неучем!([email protected])


----------



## sergius-sergius

http://files.mail.ru/4AC20B58983F4DD3942E84FEDF434828


----------



## russ

всем привет! Кто нибудь знает, есть ли возможность получить эти ноты для баяна !? скиньте мне их


----------



## wladi92

Мучас Грасияс, сениор sergius-sergius!


----------



## Lt. Marty

для баяна и мне можно на [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## qwertyy

скиньте мне тоже для баяна. Заранее большое спасибо!! [email protected]


----------



## jokertops

Пришлите мне пожалуйста ноты для баяна Latcho Drom - La Verdine на почту [email protected]


----------



## dfyz

Добрый день! Если не затруднит, пришлите пожалуйста ноты Latcho Drom - La Verdine для баяна и гитары в PDF Latcho Drom - La Verdine на почту [email protected] Заранее благодарен!


----------



## VikVlDem

Если можно,пришлите пожалуйста ноты Latcho Drom - La Verdine для баяна и гитары и на [email protected]


----------



## Skaflock

Здравствуйте, у меня собственно просьба такая же, как у kalikin'a в этой теме:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_218/1
в теме есть ссылки на ноты и миди, но они не работают (отправляют на главную), если у кого нибудь они сохранились, то прошу поделиться
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ba9nist

Ребята, уже начал снимать эту суперскую темку, а тут наткнулся на Вас! Если не сложно, то можете её выложить. С гитарой такое поиграть интересно! Заранее благодарен!


----------



## Kosthenko

ba9nist писал:


> Ребята, уже начал снимать эту суперскую темку, а тут наткнулся на Вас! Если не сложно, то можете её выложить. С гитарой такое поиграть интересно! Заранее благодарен!


У меня только такие нотки.Все-таки,обратитесь к Александру MAN , в лич.сообщение.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## ant97

Если возможно, то выложите пожалуйста La verdine для гитары и баяна/аккордеона в обработке Комбрига. Или пришлите на [email protected] Заранее огромное спасибо!


----------

